# Lookin for a tumble



## Tony14 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey everyone. I finally have a bottle worth tumbling! Im lookin for someone to tumble this hutch that i just recently bought. Theres a small chip on the back heel but now cracks bruises etc. Can someone help? Shoot me a PM


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 27, 2007)

i would be more than happy to clean that beauty for you tony, but my tumbler is out of commission for a while too, i blew out a wing nut...


----------



## tfredrich (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Tony!
 We have one of the best tumblers anywhere (in my opinion as he has done wonderful things with some of my bottles) right here in Milwaukee. Here is his contact info. Also take a look at the bottle I got on Saturday! TF



*To Send articles for cleaning:
 - Include your contact information - address,    phone number & email.
 - Specify desired result for each piece (inside    and/or outside or both cleaned?).
 - Pack carefully for shipping (see some shipping    tips by clicking HERE).
 - Insure for value.
 - Advise of insured value for return shipment.
 - State if you have a preference for UPS or US    Mail for return shipment.
 You will receive confirmation of receipt & if Steve has any questions about your order, you will be contacted prior to beginning cleaning.*














































*  Steve's Contact Information
 1511 West Klein Avenue
 Milwaukee, WI 53221*
*414.281.5885*
*glasartisan@yahoo.com*
​


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW TOM!!!!!!! Im jealous! Thanks for the contact info ill drop him an email.


----------



## bottlebadger (Aug 31, 2007)

Tony14- Can vouch for Steve.  He is great.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks. I sent it out today so i cant wait to get it back!


----------



## epgorge (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Tony, 

 Let me know how it turns out and what you think. I am looking for a tumble too. I don't want to trust my babies to just anyone.

 Joel


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello there. My wife is going to be doing the tumbling if any one is intrested in sending her any to tumble,
 the address is kerns glass cleaning r r 1 box 101 noxen pa 18636. she was going to look for a 2nd job, but she would rather be home and tumble bottles.

 rick


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello, How much do you charge to tumble, lets say a Dr. Hosteller's bottle?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Sep 27, 2007)

kerns glass cleaning @

 www.bottletumbling.com


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey everyone just got it back from steve today!! Looks great!


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 6, 2013)

the glass artesian does great work milwaukee  wi tumbler www.mrbottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Tony14
> 
> Hey everyone just got it back from steve today!! Looks great!


 
 Looks like you didn't use Rick lease. Nice job,looks good.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 17, 2013)

Sick Rick - Did that Rick Sleaze guy from Baltimore ever refund your money for that awesome bottle he broke and lied about for months?  Or, did he ever try to send you a bottle of "equal value?"  Never heard or read on here of the end result.  Can't believe he was their show chairman this year with the reputation he now has!


 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 17, 2013)

[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Sick Rick - Did that Rick Sleaze guy from Baltimore ever refund your money for that awesome bottle he broke and lied about for months?  Or, did he ever try to send you a bottle of "equal value?"  Never heard or read on here of the end result.  Can't believe he was their show chairman this year with the reputation he now has!
> 
> ...


 

 No, never made a attempt. I see that guy at shows and can't stand looking at him. I talked to him for a few minutes and knew right off the bat the guy was a snake. The right thing to do would be ---walk over and offer me a bottle from his table. I can't ever see that happening.  Bum with a capital B. Live and learn


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 18, 2013)

Rick,

 You gotta be kidding me!  Not even the postage and tumbling fee?

 PD


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 21, 2013)

Rick, I am almost positive that it didn't get broken. Some fellow snake of his probably offered a grand or so for it. The swirling of different colors was so extraordinary that it would be the centerpiece of any collection of bottles local to that piece. I'd file a formal charge against him, or be inclined to burn down his house. Probably wouldn't do the latter but would be mighty tempted. If he broke the piece he would have shown you the shards and compensated you. So he is the president of some club? The ambitious types I know who want that kind of attention and respect are usually greaseballs. Look to history; many ancient roman emperors were poisoned because of the ambitions of their spouses, children, or adopted children who desired the prestige and respect afforded by such a position. Such sacks of manure will stop at nothing to pad their pockets or further their interests.

 Rick Lease is more fetid and disgusting than the fresh night soil plopped upon the bottles we dig up more than a century afterwards. That is as much of a fact as the rising of the Sun in the morning. That bottle was worth a great deal, and he should be in jail for felonious larceny/theft.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 25, 2013)

Amen Plumbata!


 PD


----------

